
Objects vs. Boxes vs. Actors vs. Agents - federicoponzi
http://www.macs.hw.ac.uk/~rs46/posts/2014-02-03-objects-boxes-actors-agents.html
======
foobar_
Boxes seem very similar to Dataflow programming, of which unix pipes are
merely an instance.

